# Surf Fishing Course of Instruction for Beginners



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I have set a schedule for the next class beginning 12 January 2008. If you know of any folks that may be interested, please have them contact me. Course contents and schedule are as follows:



Surf Fishing Course of Instruction

Presented by Captain Jeff Rafter, Florida Surf Casters Club, 
[email protected] / 386-338-5403

Who should attend? 
A. Individuals who wish to begin surf fishing as an activity for the beach.
B. Recent retirees / snowbirds who wish to take up the sport as a serious activity.
C. Those with some surf fishing experience elsewhere, and who wish to gain knowledge about local fish species and fishing tactics.
D. Anyone who hopes to pick up knowledge that will increase their surf fishing success.

The course of instruction is four three-hour sessions. Each session is stand alone, so anyone can take that session which is of interest to them, or chooses to attend them all for a greater understanding of fishing the beach. Class size is limited to 10 students / session. 

Topics Covered during the Four Sessions.
1. Tackle Selection – rods and reels, conventional and spinning, budget minded to custom, what may be best for an individual based on current level of experience to desired future level of proficiency.
2. Rigs, line and terminal tackle – how to select the best line for a balanced outfit, what hooks, swivels, snaps and sinkers to use for different techniques and circumstances.
3. Rig building for use along the Florida Northeast coast.
4. Casting – spinning and conventional - how to cast while standing on the beach or while wading – the mechanics and safety concerns.
5. Etiquette and the protocol of beach fishing – how to fish alongside others to ensure the best experience for all concerned including other surf fishermen, swimmers, surfers, sailboarders, personal watercraft and beach drivers (where permitted).
6. Stewardship of the beach environment -- the nature of the other creatures that share the beach and surf- Crabs, Turtles, Jellyfish, Shorebirds, Pelicans, Gulls and Dolphins. 
7. Bait selection - how / where to obtain, how to put on hook and for what species do we target with selected bait.
8. Beach gear – what absolutely is needed for surf fishing and what else might you want.
9. Tides, water temperature, wind and weather – how does it affect the fishing.
10. How to read the water – where do you want to cast your bait.
11. What are you likely to catch – the different species; how and when to target them.
12. How to handle the fish you caught; so that you don’t get hurt, so the fish has the best chance for survival if released and so harvested fish will offer the best table fare. 
13. Surf fishing beaches from Jacksonville area through Canaveral National Seashore with emphasis on - one hour north to one hour south of Flagler Beach Pier.
14. Understanding Florida Fishing Regulations.

Cost of instruction is $35 per person per session. For students between the ages of 12 and 18 accompanied by an adult in the class, cost is $20. Profits go to Florida Surf Casters.

Session A
Covered:
•Fish species caught in the surf and times of year to catch them.
•Florida’s fishing regulations – how you interpret and abide by them.
•Surf fishing the beaches from Duval County to Brevard County. The emphasis will be from St. Augustine to New Smyrna Beach.
•Selection of tackle – spinning & conventional, rod lengths, weight, balance, guide types, reels suitable for the surf, line types and desired characteristics and costs associated with these selections. The minimum tackle needed to catch fish all the way up to the “throw yourself into it” mind set.

Session B
Covered:
•Hook, line and sinker – a discussion on the types and advantages of the most popular types of each for use in surf fishing.
•How to make your own surf fishing rigs – the double dropper, fish finder and clip down pulley rigs. 
•Beach fishing etiquette.
•The use of leaders and other terminal tackle between the running line and the rig.
•Bait selection -.where do you get it and how to handle it.

Session C
Covered:
•Beach gear – what you should have and what else could come in handy.
•How to read the beach in order to place your bait in fishy spots.
•Effects of moon, tide, time of day, water temperature and wind.
•Stewardship of the beach environment.
•How to handle the fish you caught for release or harvest. (Includes cleaning.)

Session D
Covered:
•Casting – Spinning and Conventional -- how to cast from the beach or while wading. Mechanics of “Off the Ground” and “Overhead Thump” style types of casts will be demonstrated. The use of a “Cannon” for spinning and other safety considerations will be stressed. (Bring your own Rod & reel or use one of mine.)

Classes will be conducted on Saturday mornings, beginning at 0830. 
Session A on 12 January – meet at entrance to Betty Steflik Memorial Preserve (Under the east end of Rt.100 bridge in Flagler Beach in Flagler County.) 
Session B on 19 January – meeting location is same as session A.
Session C on 26 January - meet at Varn Park (On the beach in Flagler County approximately 2+ miles north of Flagler Pier)
Session D on 2 February – meeting location is same as session C.

Call or e-mail me of your interest in any of the sessions. 

This course is not in any way sponsored by the Florida Surf Casters fishing club. I am totally responsible for course development, subject matter, opinions and presentation & instruction of material.


JR


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Jeff,

Its great to see someone with your knowledge and dedication doing such courses. Knowing you like I do, I would recommend anyone, old and new surf fishers all to give it a try....anyone who thinks they know enough needs to think again. IMHO it will be money well spent.

A club I was a member of back in England done a similar thing years ago, some of the members in the club were International Team members, they even got a surprise on a few things they picked up at the courses.......you cant take anything for granted in fishing!

I just wish the fish would attend and learn how to be caught too

Tom.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

My prayers have been answered. Count me in. I will contact you.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I took the last two units of Jeff's course and found it very informative, even for someone who has several years of surf fishing experience, I highly recommend it to those who want to improve their knowledge.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Bob, hope you can make the first two sessions of this upcoming course in January.

Sprtsracer, come to Flagler Beach and take the class -- only a 20 minute drive north. We'll flatten out the surf fishing learning curve for you, save you some money by guiding your gear purchases and help you launch your off the ground cast.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> Bob, hope you can make the first two sessions of this upcoming course in January.
> 
> Sprtsracer, come to Flagler Beach and take the class -- only a 20 minute drive north. We'll flatten out the surf fishing learning curve for you, save you some money by guiding your gear purchases and help you launch your off the ground cast.


Will do...will have to miss Session C, unfortunately, because I am set to Flag the Rolex 24 at Daytona, practice, qualifying and the race, so I'll be tied up at the track for 4 days. Will be there for the other sessions, however. When do you need payment, etc. PM me if necessary.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> Will do...will have to miss Session C, unfortunately, because I am set to Flag the Rolex 24 at Daytona, practice, qualifying and the race, so I'll be tied up at the track for 4 days. Will be there for the other sessions, however. When do you need payment, etc. PM me if necessary.


SR,

We can make up the material presented in session C. The Rolex race is higher priority! 

No $ in advance is desired. The fees are paid at each session. I'll be at the entrance to the park, which is under the east end of the route 100 bridge in Flagler Beach. At the light at the bottom of the bridge go north and turn left after 50 feet and follow the road as it winds back under the bridge. Look for a dark green Isuzu Trooper with surf rods on top and that is me.

Looking forward to meeting you.


----------

